# Headed to Ohio



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

A couple buddies and I are headed down to Ohio just east of Columbus November 18-23. My question is what do you think the best tactics would be to use that time of the season since I'd assume the majority of the chasing will be done.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Hunt the hot food source! 
Have you or your buddies ever been there?
Public or private? That may dictate your options a little.
The further east of columbus you go the higher the deer population-north of I-70. The rut does last a little longer because the herd is larger over there.
Anywhere within an hour of columbus the rut is shorter and more intense because of the lower deer population per sq mile.
Land funnels! One major factor in OH is the effect topography has on the deer!
Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you also going for the youth gun hunt?


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

A couple of the guys I am going with have been there once. We will be hunting Public land. No were not going for the youth gun hunt, were going for bow hunting but have to go down that week since that is the time we could all get off from work and school.


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

I would not say the chasing would be completely done. They got off to a later start than normal cause two weeks ago they were still having 70 deg temps. Last week they were hot to trot where I was on private land (just south of where your going). The guys that hunted state land did not see as much chasing but then again they didnt see as many deer either.

I would still take the grunt and can calls. You may catch some late does coming in to heat. The problem you may have is they will most likely be hemmed up with does awaiting the go ahead to breed. I would bet you will see some activity just not prime time rut activety.

Its awesome down there is all I have to say. We did not kill a ton but saw more bucks than I ever seen before while hunting. 

Good luck


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

just got back from there...very slow during the dayONLY 6 bucks & 3 doe,4 shooters, BUT at night they were everywhere ( on camera ) ask me and i say IT JUST STARTED!!!! been very warm down there ( i'm in scioto cty.) BIG ONES WERE on their feet at night


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the guys I'm going with talked to his uncle who went down last week and they said the same thing. I guess they only seen the small bucks chasing really, but I guess they all managed to get bucks down there but they weren't anything huge.


----------



## work2hunt (Oct 27, 2011)

I go up to southern ohio on turkey day ( I live in florida) and I hunt just south east of columbus also... Maybe we are hunting close...

I think its athens county ohio we are hunting...

I watched a buck chase 2 does last year on the 3rd day of shotgun season....Maybe just a fluke...


----------

